# Girl Bindings



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

So I'm looking to get my girl a nice setup for her first board and was curious about what bindings would best fit her. She is on a budget and doesn't want anything over 140. She is also a 6.5 shoe size if that helps at all. I was told k2 indys are a great binding but then again, thats a mens binding. Is there much difference between women and men's? Thanks for the help.


----------



## KonVex (Feb 4, 2011)

the Burton stilettos are a extremely comfortable and forgiving binding(from what i heard). check out dogfunk you can snag them now for 127 Burton Stiletto Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

KonVex said:


> the Burton stilettos are a extremely comfortable and forgiving binding(from what i heard). check out dogfunk you can snag them now for 127 Burton Stiletto Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com


thanks a lot!


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

how are the Ride Women's LXH Bindings?? or the k2 Bliss bindgins? I really am not sure what too look for or what components a good binding has.


----------



## KonVex (Feb 4, 2011)

TheDood said:


> how are the Ride Women's LXH Bindings??


Truthfully, i dont know. hopefully someone on this fourm could help you


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

TheDood said:


> how are the Ride Women's LXH Bindings?? or the k2 Bliss bindgins? I really am not sure what too look for or what components a good binding has.


I have the Ride VXN, not sure if it is similar to the LXH, mine works great, the only thing is it is a PITA to release the crochet at times. Last time out, towards the end of the day, I had no energy to yank it out and had to ask someone to do it for me....


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

If you want to buy her men's bindings, you need to bring her boot and see if it fits. If it slips laterally, don't buy them. I went all-in on Union Forces only to find that they were really too wide for a women's boot. I had to crank them down until my toes were numb before my foot stopped slipping. Bad news.

Bought a pair of Burton Lexas. Not cheap, but if you can hunt down a good deal on them, I highly recommend them. I'm coming off of a long boycott of Burton women's bindings. I owned Lexas from a few years ago and loathed them. Bought Escapades and hated them, too. Was in Montana, desperately needed a pair of women's bindings, caved and bought the Lexas, and have been loving them. LOVING them. They fixed the toe cap so it actually works without slipping. And they are light as fuck. I love them.

I haven't tried the Stilettos, but those were recommended as well.


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

theres a girl with a blog that reviews a lot of snowboard stuff. its Shayboarder.com She ends up trying a lot of mens equipment, as well as female specific stuff. I'd start my search there.


----------



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

awesome thanks guys!


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

If she has a size 6.5 boot, that is pretty small. I would not get her men's bindings, they will be too big width wise! they make womens specific stuff b/c it is better suited for women. I personally like my k2 virtues. I thought the burton stilleto's felt cheap. I also like my ride LXH as an alternative, but the k2 virtues are way lighter.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I would definitely get her women' bindings. They should start going on sale now, so if you can wait just a bit, you should be able to find a very nice pair of bindings for $140.

Basically, you'll have problems with any entry-level binding you buy (K2 Bliss, Stilettos, etc)

Stilettos: These were my first bindings. Hate everything about them. Total crap for the money.

Ride Lxh and Vxn: The Lxh are Ride's entry-level women's binding. The VXn is step up. I liked my VXns - pretty sturdy, forgiving, but I did find the ratchets to be a bit sticky. They are a decent binding for the price.

If you can find any of the following on sale, go for it! I found a pair of K2 VIrtues on sale for $35 on REI.com and a pair of Rome Madisons on sale for $140 - both very nice bindings. Size small seems to be the easiest to find on sale, although I'm not sure if she'd be a small or a medium.
Rome Madison
K2 Virtue (discontinued)
K2 Auto Agogo: K2 Snowboards Auto Agogo Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com
Burton Lexa: Burton Lexa Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com
Burton Escapade
Union Milan
Union Trilogy
Flux GU30 Flux GU30 Snowboard Bindings - Women's - 2010/2011 at REI.com

Shayboader.com is an EXCELLENT suggestion for binding reviews!

VXN: Ride VXN Snowboard Binding - Women's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Stay away from the Burton stilettos. 
They're a pain to adjust and to tighten the screws to board. I got a new pair of union milans for my gf at EMS.com for 80 bucks. They're a S/M sizing i believe. They should arrive shortly but the union milans usually go for over 160.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

pixxie stixx said:


> I thought the burton stilleto's felt cheap.


bingo. my GF's stilletos started to fail on our 4th or 5th outing and she doesn't ride that hard. She currently has the escapades and loves them, although the toe extension snapped yesterday (~20th trip). $5 fix and didn't boost my confidence in burton bindings, but she still seems happy with them. I'd like her to try the VXN or something K2 if she ever gives up the escapades.


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

I wear the same size boot and I have not found a set of men's bindings that fit well even in a small size. I am a HUGE Burton Lexa fan! They are the only bindings on my active boards. I suggest you spend a little time looking for a pair of last years model which will run about $140-160 from what I found a few weeks ago. In my opinion, buying last years model of a high end binding is better than buying this years in a lower end model. 

Try googling 2009 Burton Lexa and see what comes up. There were even a few places selling the new in box for under $125.00. Just make sure you get the right binding attachment based on your board. 

The other female binding I like is the K2 Agogo. I almost bought some this year but decided to hold off and put my older lexas on the board for now. I think the Agogos are in her pricerange.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I had bought the Burton Stilletos, but after reading a few negative things about them, I returned them and shopped around some more.

I ended up with men's bindings (although the website says unisex): Flux TT30's.

There is a gap between the sides of my boots on the sidewalls of the bindings... maybe half a cm on each side. But even lightly cranked down my boot doesn't budge.

These bindings are *way* stiffer than the Burton Stilletos. I'm afraid they might be too stiff, but I wanted something responsive (I want the board to flex, not the binding) so I went with these.

The highback is also taller.

Incidentally, in the store I also tried on a range of Union bindings. Those were awesome... the highback is stiff bending back, but really soft going side to side (so you can lean forward and back along the length of the board, and it will flex with your legs). Sadly, they were pretty expensive.

I'm going to try them out soon, hopefully it goes well.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

It would be best if she can try them on with her boots. I wear women's size 6.5 and I bought burton escapades that seemed to fit but my heel locked into the binding after a few turns and my toe straps came off! If I ever buy burton's again I'd go a size larger. I wear salomon boots and bindings.


----------

